# No other word for it... humping!



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George is doing this with his blanket (my grandad had a Jack Russell who did this and we called it his wanky blanket!) and a couple of his teddies. Should I stop him, I know it's something to do with dominance but really don't want a wanky blanket in the house lol


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

:laugh:

Eddie is probably too old for a 'Special blanket' but he could do with one - stop him humping visiting children


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dont really know what to suggest Jayne ... Wilf never did when was little has been neutered and has at times "humped" Mable but usually when she's been getting on his nerves... you know just as punishment lol, but as you've seen in my thread maybe there s more to it


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady will ocasionally "hump" her teddy....I guess it is dominance, my Husband thinks it's hillarious, i just try to distract her with something else....even my female bunny will do this.


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

When Ruby went to puppy classes a few of the other puppies were doing this. The trainer assured the group that at that age it was nothing sexual or had nothing really to do with dominance but it was just something puppies do as a way of playing...something like that anyway...! I have to admit I am childish and it makes me laugh!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

The only things I have ever seen Dylan hump are my towel while I'm trying to dry myself and the bolster from his first bed. Strange how they choose certain objects only.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

GG you little stud  you go boy 

Oh I felt the old JoJo coming back then... 

Anyway I am shocked .. Oakley is an entire boy and has never humped a teddy or blanket.. strange, but he does practise on Honey.. and Honey humps him too... its one big hump in this house .... yep JoJo style is coming back slowly ... sorry I have been a bit low but the topic of humping is bring me back xx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Started my day off with a laugh!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter is a humper. I distract him if it's an object or if it's a person or other dog I say no and push him firmly off. I can't abide it - it's embarrassing!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Dexter, embarrassing?!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Wanky Blanky!!!! That has made me larf so much:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Dexter is far to young ha ha ha 

Oh I do like these humping threads ... they makes me laugh


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Echo humps Delta and Amber for her it is a dominance thing as she never did it until amber and tots first came over, and she saw amber playing with tots, so she started to claim amber by humping her, then when delta came along she started it. 

she still does it but i just have to tell her no or leave or even just "Echo" in a disapproving tone. 


i would discourage it, but whether it will completely stop or not i don't know. but i would control it when he is wee.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie only humps other dogs when she gets over excited in the park :question:
A tad embarrassing :laugh:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

St. Albans mini-meet will be fun then :laugh:


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

haha yes it will be the humping group!


----------

